# Green Dragon?



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Aug 24, 2007)

so my friend tells me he used diesel (the acholic liquor 153%) and an 8th of hte best bud he could come across. He said he put it in their let it sit for around 2 months in the *dark* and would shake it every few days he told me he strained the weed chunks up poured the dark green liquid back in 2 bottle and told me 4 shots he was blazed and drunk he also said to make sure you use dry weed

*alot of people are doing this rite now for new years and pop it open 08


----------



## Dyannas son (Aug 24, 2007)

PuffTheMagicDragon said:
			
		

> so my friend tells me he used diesel (the acholic liquor 153%) and an 8th of hte best bud he could come across. He said he put it in their let it sit for around 2 months in the *dark* and would shake it every few days he told me he strained the weed chunks up poured the dark green liquid back in 2 bottle and told me 4 shots he was blazed and drunk he also said to make sure you use dry weed
> 
> *alot of people are doing this rite now for new years and pop it open 08


huh i never herd of that kind of achohol i thought that you ment like fule haha


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Aug 24, 2007)

lol that would be horrible you would cough up a chunk of your lung


----------



## jnastyblunts (Aug 24, 2007)

yeah i heard if u put all of ur left over stems in a bottle of everclear and let it sit there for a while the alcohol will extract all of the thc.:hubba:  drunk+stoned with out even smoking. great for public parties right haha.


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Aug 25, 2007)

stems woudlent be enough for you to feel a group of girls i knew did that if u use about an 8th it will b booze on another level


----------



## md.apothecary (Mar 30, 2008)

you can also take this mixture and rub it on your achy bones and joints. The alcohol is absorbed through the skin and it's used like your typical balm.

But you're "high" isn't wjhat you'd think... it is more of a numbing agent.


----------



## headband (Mar 30, 2008)

they manufacture stuff like this already, its absinthe, they make a  absinthe cannabis vodka. so yes, this stuff is on the market, illegal in the states tho:hubba:


----------



## smokybear (Mar 30, 2008)

I will just smoke a joint and have a few drinks and have the same effects. Just my thoughts. Take care everyone.


----------



## billy_fyshe (Mar 30, 2008)

im a bit of a novice, but...
i thought thc had to be heated to have any effect?


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 30, 2008)

billy_fyshe said:
			
		

> im a bit of a novice, but...
> i thought thc had to be heated to have any effect?


 
That's if you are rendering into a fat base such as milk, cream, butter, or oil.  The least amount of heat, and the longer the better.

The high percentage of alcohol in vodka or other liquor draws out the essential oils in cannabis without requiring heat.


----------



## tumagun (Mar 30, 2008)

So that is how you make Green Dragon?
Just let some bud chill in a 5th for awhile?
I have to say that is alot easier than I thought it would be. Nice.


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 31, 2008)

It tastes horrible, and I've made it several times.  I prefer to make a nice tasting drink, and spark up a few bong tokes.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Mar 31, 2008)

_I make a similar drink for parties and holiday.  I just put some whole buds in a mason jar and cover with everclear, shake it for a couple minutes.  then I make a punch with various fruit juices, orange, apple, pinapple, grape.  I then pour the everclear off the buds thru a strainer into the punch.  _

_Folks seem to like it, eh?  the whole process takes me 5-10 minutes.  I have ran more everclear thru the buds and get nothing but color.  after I dried the buds, I tried to smoke some and there was no buzz._

_Am I missing something???  :confused2: _


----------



## liermam (Apr 2, 2008)

153%. Couldn't help but laugh, sorry.



			
				headband said:
			
		

> they manufacture stuff like this already, its absinthe, they make a absinthe cannabis vodka. so yes, this stuff is on the market, illegal in the states tho


Sorry man, your information is off. Absinthe comes from the _anise_ plant, so technically it is not vodka at all. There is, however, a czech form of absinthe often mistakenly called "absinthe cannabis vodka" but it contains no more than cannabis seeds. No actual cannabis .

Yea puffin, you need to wait for quite some time. The whole process takes as long as a cure would. Without any sort of heat, the chemical process moves very slowly.

Soak 1/8th oz. - 1/4th oz. (I've never seen anyone use more than ~ 5 grams, but i suppose its possible) in a fifth of liquor, the more alcohol the better. Everclear is, to my knowledge, the most widely available liquor on the American market with the high alcohol content, 190 proof (95% alcohol). In a few states, the most you can get is 151 proof (75.5%). Don't be scared if you're a light drinker. Trust me when I say this: the strength of the alcohol is a welcoming taste over the weed.

The buds should be dried and cured, although fresh bud does work. The problem with fresh bud is a lot of the natural enzymes, chlorophylls, and various other living proteins in plants can be dissolved into the alcohol, furthering the Dragon's unpleasant taste.

Letting it soak for a few weeks, and shaking it regularly will work quite well. You'll have yourself a monster. Depending on how much weed you put in the drink, you'll have to be careful. Of the few Green Dragons I've tried, which had 1/4th oz. of some fantastic dope, 2 shots was enough to put me out for the night. 

I say this in all seriousness kids: BE CAREFUL! Its much easier (and yes, it is possible!) to overdose with this mixture. Your heart rate can increase rapidly when large amounts of THC are ingested, and mixing this with depressants is no joke. Its a completely different high, residing somewhere between a couchlock and an ecstasy trip, as contradictory as that sounds.  Let each shot come to you one at a time. Besides the fact that you will gag to death from the flavor, if you take too many at once, you don't know what you're in for. Its not even like the slow onset of a space brownie. Over the course of literally a minute, you can go from lacking even a slight buzz to entering a euphoric paralysis.


----------



## billy_fyshe (Apr 2, 2008)

liermam said:
			
		

> Over the course of literally a minute, you can go from lacking even a slight buzz to entering a euphoric paralysis.


 
why does: ''euphoric paralysis' sound like a good thing to me?  
am tryin to see the negative, but there doesnt seem to be 1


----------



## Pot Belly (Apr 2, 2008)

billy_fyshe said:
			
		

> why does: ''euphoric paralysis' sound like a good thing to me?
> am tryin to see the negative, but there doesnt seem to be 1


 
'In the corner clawing the walls trying to get away from myself' is about what I call it.  I've been there.  Not my kind of fun.  Too much rendered THC and alcohol consumed in green dragon fashion is definitely an educational experience.

'I' learned from it.  I'm much happier with a beer, and a few bong tokes to boot.


----------



## Disco94 (Apr 3, 2008)

I have been saving my stems since January with 3 of my mates and we have filled a Large pillbottle.  We are gonna make tea for 4:20.


----------



## liermam (Apr 4, 2008)

Tea from stems, while it is quite pleasant, will not get you very high. Tea from buds, now thats a different story .


----------



## headband (Apr 4, 2008)

Disco94 said:
			
		

> I have been saving my stems since January with 3 of my mates and we have filled a Large pillbottle.  We are gonna make tea for 4:20.


thats not going to be enough. I have a bucket full of stems, from harvest time. I just throw them away, its pointless theres no thc in stem.


----------



## headband (Apr 4, 2008)

liermam said:
			
		

> 153%. Couldn't help but laugh, sorry.
> 
> 
> Sorry man, your information is off. Absinthe comes from the _anise_ plant, so technically it is not vodka at all. There is, however, a czech form of absinthe often mistakenly called "absinthe cannabis vodka" but it contains no more than cannabis seeds. No actual cannabis .


 hows my information off, absinthe makes a cannabis vodka. maby only from seeds, but the lable says cannabis vodka, and thats all i said, never said it got you high, i just said they make it.... this should be you:doh:


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Apr 6, 2008)

headband said:
			
		

> hows my information off, absinthe makes a cannabis vodka. maby only from seeds, but the lable says cannabis vodka, and thats all i said, never said it got you high, i just said they make it.... this should be you:doh:




Here's some info I found, sounds like it's made by a few different companies and you can get it in the US, real Absinthe is only available here in just a couple flavors. Either way, it's just seeds in there...







Description:
The original Spanish Absinthe from Rodniks with the infusion of cannabis!

Rodnik's absinthe has a softer anise aroma than it's French homonym, which makes it ideal for long drinks and cocktails. Rodnik became the first Spaniard to redevelop the making of absinthe. 

Rodnik's Absinthe is an authentic Absinthe distilled in Spain from the finest Mediterranean plants and herbs. High in wormwood (Artemisia absinthium) content, it is aromatic and smooth to the taste.

Producer: Rodniks
ABV: 70%
Country of Origin: Spain


----------



## lyfr (Apr 6, 2008)

i usually put about an ounce in big bottle of 151 each harvest.  yep, its alot but i doesnt drink it i eats it.  one shot per persn in whatever im cookin makes that after dinner(or braekfast) doobie come on real nice.  i like doing it this way cause its easy,instant,and ive even made brownies and cakes this way. i let "a freind" talk me into letting him take a nice shot of it(stupid me). after about 10 minutes of ******* on ice his mouth stopped burning, but by that time he was so paranoid he was having a heart attack we could hardly contain him. after about 30 min of that he was able to relax into a really scared state of mind which probably lasted another hour or so. scared all of us pretty bad too.  OD'n on mj is no joke...ive heard it descibed as the scariest experience you will ever have!


----------



## billy_fyshe (Apr 6, 2008)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> billy_fyshe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
thats not a euphoric paralysis 
euphoria is a state of very intense happiness and feelings of well-being
what you describe sounds like the opposite to me


----------



## Pot Belly (Apr 6, 2008)

Ha - euphoria is much happiness.  Clawing the walls is not happiness.


----------



## Nova (Apr 7, 2008)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Ha - euphoria is much happiness.  Clawing the walls is not happiness.



Ive had some wall clawing nights, the kinky kind. LOL! 

Nova


----------



## liermam (Apr 9, 2008)

I always found it ironic that people see eating cannabis as more harmless than smoking it. Eating produces more volatile and scared body high 100% of the time for me. I guess its just another misconception that needs uncovering.



			
				headband said:
			
		

> hows my information off, absinthe makes a cannabis vodka. maby only from seeds, but the lable says cannabis vodka, and thats all i said, never said it got you high, i just said they make it.... this should be you:doh:



Chill. I'd rather not take heed to your mandate of embarassment.

"Absinthe" is not a company. "Absinthe" cannot "make" anything. Absinthe is a type of alcoholic bevarage made from the Anise plant and a few others.

Saying "absinthe" makes anything is the equivalent of saying "Wine makes a tobbacco rum".

You never actually said anything about seeds. You did claim that something similar to a Green Dragon was on the market. It's not.


----------



## Kabal (Apr 28, 2008)

yea its right, but u guys must try indian style 'BHANGG' if any1 interseted i'll tell u its respie , its haloo drink


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 28, 2008)

Just to clear something up ....

hxxp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Absinthe

Change the xx to tt


----------

